# Biting (grooming?) base of tail and lower back



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Bizkit has been chewing the base of his tail and his lower back quite a lot recently. I have frontlined him so it's not fleas and he's not scratching anywhere else. I've checked and there is no skin irritation, dandruff or parasites. Could it just be normal self grooming because he's moulting?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Is Bizkit moulting.. Often I have noticed dogs do this when they are moulting.. 

Plus we all get itches..


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Mine itch when they are moulting and do what yours is doing, Its about the only time they do scratch, apart from the very odd itch here and there. Nanuqs just about finished a massive moult, and now its all out she has stopped again.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Mine itch when they are moulting and do what yours is doing, Its about the only time they do scratch, apart from the very odd itch here and there. Nanuqs just about finished a massive moult, and now its all out she has stopped again.


Jut gone through the moult with Bobby.. I can't stand the hair everywhere. Im sure my Weims don't moult the same..


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll give him a good brush tomorrow and keep an eye on him


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

metaldog said:


> Thanks guys. I'll give him a good brush tomorrow and keep an eye on him


Let him have a good roll in the dirt first..  :lol:


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Could it be his anal glands?


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Jobeth said:


> Could it be his anal glands?


I wondered that so I've checked online and felt them as per advice and they don't feel impacted and he doesn't smell at all...


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

metaldog said:


> I wondered that so I've checked online and felt them as per advice and they don't feel impacted and he doesn't smell at all...


Oh My.. you felt the anal gland..


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Oh My.. you felt the anal gland..


I know, the things we do for our pets!!! :yikes:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

metaldog said:


> I know, the things we do for our pets!!! :yikes:


Oh My.. you jesting right.. yuk.. i had to take our Sam when I was young to the vets for this.. twice.. The first time.. i stayed and held her for he vet.. the 2nd time, I told him to get his nurse.. :lol: 
The smell is vile and what came out.. By the Jeepers.. Dog Why were you retaining that awful gunk!!!!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

metaldog said:


> I wondered that so I've checked online and felt them as per advice and they don't feel impacted and he doesn't smell at all...


That's what I thought about my boy... but you should see the gunk my VN daughter got out!!


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

Arthritis perhaps? My bridge boy used to chew his back end quite a lot the vet said he's either in pain and trying to get to it or could be his anal glands.

If its his glands, lift his tail up and sniff his bum quite close, if it smells a bit fishy and nasty (not pooey) then its his glands. Give up a squeeze using a milking upward method and stand back cos it can squirt. And have plenty of kitchen towel to hand :tongue_smilie:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

welshdoglover said:


> lift his tail up and sniff his bum quite close, if it smells a bit fishy and nasty (not pooey) then its his glands. Give up a squeeze using a milking upward method and stand back cos it can squirt. And have plenty of kitchen towel to hand :tongue_smilie:


Oh No... You people.. what you do for your dogs.. this is what I would pay the vet for..


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Def think it's anal glands, perhaps they need emptying.  Would think if it's fleas he be scratching elsewhere too.
I have to empty Kali's anal gland internally but the vet has shown me how to do it.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

He's not licking his bottom or scooting along the floor and he doesn't smell and I can't feel his anal glands. I gave him a good brush this morning and got a right brush full of hair so I think it's his moult. If it doesn't stop when he's done shedding or he gets any symptoms of impacted anal glands I'll take him to the vet.

Thanks everyone for your replies and support


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Kali had an anal gland abscess a couple of years ago and showed no symptoms until it burst  frightened the living daylights out of me! 
That's why I have to keep check on her and empty them every three months. She has never smelt though - Flynn does sometimes but that's because his empty on their own, as they should really - never forget that smell! 

Hope the brush is all that's needed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

My dog has a problem with the base of his tail (he is docked by the way) I cannot rightly remember what the vet said but did say that he may have to have the stump amputated as it was infected- (he was prescribed AB's and it has cleared up) there is a correction procedure but it seems itt is a delicate operation as an ex member ( an ex vet nurse fully explained the procedure)and most vets it seems prefer to amuputate (lazy) again I cannot rightly remember.

So I would say it may be worth getting your vet just to check him over! I add - my dog was chewing the base of his tail and NOT his back.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Checking the anal glands properly would be the first thing to try. It would be rare to smell anything (one of mine was foul smelling but never smelt any other dog that was needing them emptying). You might not feel that they need emptying either if you have never done it before. Surely it would be worth a visit to the vet, it is one thing for an experienced owner to empty them but you cant learn online how to do it.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Blitz said:


> Checking the anal glands properly would be the first thing to try. It would be rare to smell anything (one of mine was foul smelling but never smelt any other dog that was needing them emptying). You might not feel that they need emptying either if you have never done it before. Surely it would be worth a visit to the vet, it is one thing for an experienced owner to empty them but you cant learn online how to do it.


Thanks for your concern 

I haven't learned how to empty them online, but how to check if they need emptying and they don't according to what I have learned. Also he's not showing any of the symptoms of anal gland problems he's grooming his back, his back legs and the base of his tail, no anal licking, no scooting, no smell, his poop is firm, he's not an at risk breed.

Since I have brushed the dead hair out at lunchtime he's not touched it so I'm not wasting a visit to the vet for a condition I don't think my dog has...if I thought he was in any kind of discomfort I would take him to the vet first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

metaldog said:


> Thanks for your concern
> 
> I haven't learned how to empty them online, but how to check if they need emptying and they don't according to what I have learned. Also he's not showing any of the symptoms of anal gland problems he's grooming his back, his back legs and the base of his tail, no anal licking, no scooting, no smell, his poop is firm, he's not an at risk breed.
> 
> Since I have brushed the dead hair out at lunchtime he's not touched it so I'm not wasting a visit to the vet for a condition I don't think my dog has...if I thought he was in any kind of discomfort I would take him to the vet first thing tomorrow morning.


totally up to you but the symptoms you are describing are exactly the symptoms of most dogs that need anal glands emptying. Some do nothing at all, some scoot on their bums and some get irritated around their back and base of tail. Very few smell, every breed suffers with the problem and the consistency of the poo means nothing at all. But if the article you read tells you that he isnt suffering from his anal glands then I am sure it must be right and he is your dog so you will know him best.


----------

